# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang amal gempa tsunami Palu & Dongala

## LDJ

om, kita turut berduka cita dan berempati atas bencana alam gempa & tsunami di Dongala, Palu, Sulawesi Tengah. 

bersama ini saya meniatkan melelang untuk amal satu merchandise yaitu sebuah patung koi sepanjang 1 meter, dengan deskripsi sebagai berikut :

Item for auction : patung koi
Start : sejak posting naik
End : Kamis, 4 Oktober 2018 pk 21.00 waktu server koi-s.
open bid : Rp 0 rupiah
kelipatan bebas

100% hasil lelang untuk donasi kemanusiaan.



happy bidding !

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ky081213

Lanjut ya 2.2

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ky081213

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ky081213

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

